#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 答應某獸的哈士奇寶寶照片~XD

## 野狼1991

其實我也有貼在我版"機車休息站"
但我想它應該很少去看...
所以在貼依次在這裡.....@@"

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

歐~~
好可愛唷~~
真想摸一隻回家XD"

----------


## 狼嚎

XD好多隻~
(哈士奇:看我的分身術!!!)
每一隻都這麼像啊...

----------


## 野狼1991

> XD好多隻~
> (哈士奇:看我的分身術!!!)
> 每一隻都這麼像啊...


嘎阿~
說到影分身....
我有這張~!!!

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

我覺得眼鏡蛇會被嚇死!!!!

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我覺得眼鏡蛇會被嚇死!!!!


蛇會虛脫~XD

----------


## 翔太

都好可愛！！！！

真想全部帶回家  :Shocked:  ～～

----------


## 和魯夫

好可愛啊~~~狗狗一直線~~~~
全部帶回家來了~~~

----------


## 銀灰龍-笨維

嗯?(注視)
小哈~~~~(大心)
(全抓回去啦=ˇ=)(眾歐)

----------


## 芬狼

好可愛唷~~~好可愛唷~~好可愛唷~XD
給我一隻拉XD

----------


## SIXWING ANGEL

我也想要全部抓回去呀～！！！放在枕头边上呜呜呜呜呜好可爱！最喜欢哈士奇啦！！！！！！  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kofu

好想要一隻meerkat阿= =~~~他們就算是野生的也不怕人喔!!

----------


## Katsuya XII

Cute~~~!!!XD,我也好想帶一隻回家呀~~~太可愛了...

----------


## 舒泉

好想抱回家養~ 好可愛阿~~~
XD

----------


## Michile

喀啊~~~好可愛哈士奇捲~
好好吃的樣子…(喂)

不知道包一盒多少錢…想帶回去(養?)…XD

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

上面那張蛇人..害我想到
馬奇的某地方迷宮
鼠人(敵人)跟白蛇(敵人)  會戶打XDDDD

(因為蛇吃老鼠= =?

----------


## 海豚

送你們一張! 我們去餐廳拍的^^ 在惡魔契約裡面還有一張 再我們 伊豆泡湯之旅的文章

----------


## xoxxox

哎~~~看的起買不起...這個狗狗~~真的~~
~~好貴~~~~~~~...

----------


## 博樹

哈士奇耶~(轉圈圈)
買不起的高價狗(嘆)
飼料還要混肉他才肯吃(苦笑)

一人摸一隻回家吧(邪笑)
我會好好調教她的(羞)

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

不知道為什麼= =~
我會想到沒出爐的春卷.......

----------


## 笨狗~~

哈士奇~~(大心)
未來的目標...
就是能養一隻哈士奇(藍色眼睛超漂亮的>_<)

----------


## 里德-牙狼神

好可愛喔~!不如帶回去養還比叫好

----------


## 蒼痕

好可愛唷
可不可以帶一隻回家=ˇ=
老實說很想養捏><"

----------


## 野狼1991

我已經送別人幾隻了....
還有3隻......現在大約和我家小哈差不多大....(1歲多)
很健康....有定時打疫苗....及檢查
但都養在空間大的鄉下...
不愛叫....但活動量大....(不動就會叫)
淡藍毛.藍眼(有一隻母的是宗眼其餘的都是公的藍眼)
但是不行對他們拍照....(你的相機會遭殃)
(不過再小一點就可以了)
如果喜歡....父母又答應的...
我可以送你們......不過請注意這幾點.....
如果可以養的我會抱過去給你....
(如果他看見你的反應是不討厭那就可以了)

----------

